# Underwear knife...



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2002)

Alrighty. It has come to my attention that not everyone wears an underwear knife or a jammies knife when they go to bed.

Am I correct?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 13, 2002)

Uh... you are indeed correct.  Though I certainly have read many accounts of people who clip tactical folders to their shorts when they sleep.  Personally I can't imagine doing this;  I roll over too much as I sleep, and sleeping on a knife like that would be very uncomfortable.  Of course, I sleep too heavily for such a knife to do me much good anyway.  I keep a _bokken_ in a stand next to the bed;  by the time I get to that I expect I'd be awake enough for it to matter.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 13, 2002)

Well at least you sleep with one close to the bed.

These other people who don't sleep with anything...well...they're crazy!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 13, 2002)

I have the Gil Hibben Kenpo 1 knife down between my bed and the nightstand.  Does that count?

Not that I'm really trained in how to use it yet, but as least it will get the attention of ther person I'm pointing it at.

_"You call that a knife??  That's not a knife ........ now THIS, THIS is a knife!!!"_


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 13, 2002)

It's two bullwhips (Both are over seven feet and can't be used in the house, but the shot in their ends can leave a nasty bump) my bo, my chucks (Foam, not much use), two CO2 air guns, three bali's, a fillet knife, my escrima sticks, my machete, cane sword and my cowardly attack dog Darwin (I figure if worse comes to worse I'll throw him at them, it's worth a try. And urine will increase their cleaning bills). I guess in the end more options for them to kill me with. HEy, it's all about options. "Do I beat him to death with foam chucks, or run him through with a cane?"


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 13, 2002)

If it's beside the bed it's still not close enough for my liking.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 15, 2002)

I keep a throwing knife on my nightstand.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *I keep a throwing knife on my nightstand. *



Kinky...


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 15, 2002)

No... The kinky stuff is in the drawer.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't know how you got him in there but you better let him out before he suffocates...
:shrug:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 15, 2002)

dunno if I'm missing something...

but gou...

that made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Pakhet (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *dunno if I'm missing something...
> 
> ...



yes it did


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *dunno if I'm missing something...
> 
> ...




Ooooh Yah I agree it certainly did.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Go back and ready your post, then read Gou's.  See what you see.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *dunno if I'm missing something...
> but gou...
> that made no sense whatsoever. *



Some of my stuff takes a few times before it sinks in.

I'm fun that way.


----------



## Baoquan (Nov 17, 2002)

i sleep with a 12" electric chainsaw clutched tightly in my fist. i bought it at Kmart, and it wouldn't cut butter, but it does make a very annoying sound, which my girlfriend f@$king HATES....and when she wakes up angry, any potential threat deserves what it gets.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 17, 2002)

Opting for the electric cutter rather than the gas powered. While the electric may have a limited range the chances of waking up with a bed full of gasoline has it's downside.


----------



## Baoquan (Nov 17, 2002)

Not an issue really...my dog has dibs on the Stihl 12hp, 6-foot-blade saw....he won it off me in a game of 5 card draw. He has since given up gambling, so now my only option is the plug-in.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *i sleep with a 12" electric chainsaw clutched tightly in my fist. i bought it at Kmart, and it wouldn't cut butter, but it does make a very annoying sound, which my girlfriend f@$king HATES....and when she wakes up angry, any potential threat deserves what it gets.
> 
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seigi (Nov 21, 2002)

I agree with "Sharp Phil" I roll around atleast 20 times a night & with my wife in the bed, i'd hate to try & explain that to the police or her parents.  I do have a folder under the bed, right next to our tank.


Peace


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 21, 2002)

> I do have a folder under the bed, right next to our tank.


Why do you have a folder next your bed if you've got a tank? 
:tank:
Filling documents isn't gonna get you anywhere, but the tank will 
Peace,


----------



## Seigi (Nov 22, 2002)

The Knife is quicker & Easier to operate than the tank.
Too many buttons.

Peace


----------



## Rob Wilson (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't keep any weapons near my bed, but my girlfriend usually leaves her figure skates within easy reach. You have to see the damage those suckers can do. Also, our dog seems to be experiencing some kind of colon hell- I think he ate all the fertilizer in the garden again- and he sleeps inside by the door. I would kick him out but he's kind of scared of the dark, which only exacerbates his lower intestinal problems- anyway, you get the picture. Anybody stupid enough to break into my house is going to get brain damage, either from catching a skate in the head or the biological warfare perfected by the dog.

I'm not sure why I felt compelled to share all that. 

Rob Wilson


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 3, 2003)

Reminds me of the old Mae West line:

"Is that a knife in your underwear or are you glad to see me?"


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Alrighty. It has come to my attention that not everyone wears an underwear knife or a jammies knife when they go to bed.
> 
> Am I correct? *



Yeps,

My cell door locks from the outside, and creaks to much for me not to hear it openning.

BTW, were not allowed to carry knifes....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

/Yari


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 8, 2003)

I find a cranky husband who packs a sig 9mm adequate defense. If he should die before he wakes, then I do have the sig and a butterfly knife handy. :armed:


----------

